# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Prostaat

## Erwinz

Hoi,

Huisarts heeft bij mij een vergrote, onschuldig, prostaat geconstateerd en ik slik daarvoor medicijnen, ALfusozine.
Nu toch, mede ivm de bijwerkingen van dit middel en om zekerheid te krijgen over de kwaal een afspraak gemaakt met de uroloog.
Ik ben nu gestopt met het slikken van de medicijnen, opdat de uroloog zich een correct beeld kan vormen.

Is dat logisch ??
Huisarts heeft nl. niets gezegd over stoppen met de medicijnen en heb geen zin om hem daarvoor te bellen.
dankjewel
R

----------


## fc339044

heb zelfde kwaal,gebruik omic medicijn,maar mag zelfs niet ermee stoppen,ook niet bij onderzoek van prostaat

----------


## Prostamax Prostatitus

Zelf heb ik al meer dan 15 jaar last van prostaat klachten, het begon alles met een zere onderbuik en pijn in de balzak.
Soms was deze pijn ondragelijk.

Later werd dit wat gestabiliseerd en deed de pijn zich zo'n 1 a 2dagen per week voor, de enige oplossing bleek volgens de arts een zaadlozing te zijn. en inderdaad, de pijn zakt dan weg.
Nu sinds een half jaar slik is een voedingssupplement en ik weet werkelijk niet waar ik ben. de pijn doet zich nu nog maar zelden voor.

Bij mij is prostatitus geconstateerd, de prostaat is gezwollen en zeer pijnlijk bij aanraking.
Het middel wat ik ieder man met prostaat klachten zou willen aanraden is Prostamax van Elvitaal.

----------


## gerard1977

Hoe gaat het zo ongeveer in zijn werk, het gedeeltelijke of geheel verwijderen van de prostaat. *Gedeeltelijk of geheel verwijderen van de prostaat*

http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...-prostaat.html
Gerard

----------


## Gee

Beste, heb t zelfde probleem meegemaakt met medicijnen en hun bijwerkingen.
Heb daarna enige alternatieve middelen geprobeerd, maar het enige waar ik direct reeds na een week verschil merkte is SSP3Forte. gebruik dit nu reeds enkele jaren zonder bijwerkingen of andere problemen. Toen ik er even mee stopt kwamen de klachten gewoon weer terug. Ben direct weer begonnen en heel tevreden. Heb t alleen nog niet in Nederland in de winkel gevonden en bestel het via de website.

Hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt, veel succes.

----------


## natuurzorg

Hey dag iedereen,
Chance dat ik hier langskom... Hier heb ik een efficient natuurlijk product voor vergroting van de prostaat. Op basis van pollen vvaarvan de allergenen zijn vervvijderd: Pollen H heet het: http://www.naturamedicatrix.fr/nl/en...edicatrix.html

----------

